# The differences between EIE Fe-subtype and IEI Fe -subtype?



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

Mainly asking 'cause I could literally be either one and it would be nice to hear some solid differences between the two types.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Maybe these will help, if you haven't looked at them already.

IEI subtypes - Wikisocion

EIE subtypes - Wikisocion

Wouldn't pay much attention to the "appearance" sections. That's bullshit for obvious reasons.


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

Those were exactly the descriptions that made me wonder  I identify with both. IEI-Fe seems like the everyday me and EIE-Fe is me when I have a more dramatic period going on (tho I think the EIE description is lacking when compared to IEI idk really).

I wonder if there's examples of people who are these types on youtube or something? I could read how they tick and see which one I am more (Fe and Ni talking here)


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Straystuff said:


> Those were exactly the descriptions that made me wonder  I identify with both. IEI-Fe seems like the everyday me and EIE-Fe is me when I have a more dramatic period going on (tho I think the EIE description is lacking when compared to IEI idk really).
> 
> I wonder if there's examples of people who are these types on youtube or something? I could read how they tick and see which one I am more (Fe and Ni talking here)


Look at the DCNH subtype system. There's a thread that links a bunch of stuff about that. Depending on your subtype, you could basically be an EIE-ish IEI.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Straystuff said:


> Mainly asking 'cause I could literally be either one and it would be nice to hear some solid differences between the two types.


They differ on a number of dichotomies. EIE Fe subtype is still going to be a strategical, negativist type whose dual is LSI Ti subtype, while IEI Fe subtype is still going to be a tactical, positivist type that dualizes with SLE of logical subtype.

Compare them on this table: Reinin dichotomies - Wikisocion


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

IEI-Fe is a balanced type.
EIE-Fe is an unbalanced type.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Well, I think Fe-dom seems most likely for you, but then I don't know you so I'm mostly guessing.


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

I spent a few weeks hanging around an EIE-probably Fe in close psychological distance (with other people).

Main thing I noticed was that she set the MOOD of the environment right away- whether that was cheerful, somber, etc:. If anything I would try to encourage a more lighthearted atmosphere, but I pretty much let things go as they were. Deferred that part to her and accepted.

She is also a fairly careful and skilled diplomat. She knows what to say to the right people. A little more held back than me. I'll pretty much say anything based on my mood. That's not characteristic of an Extrotim's base function. Not saying I'm unskilled in Fe...I generally know when buttons have been pushed too far and can reconcile with the other person or at least back up a bit. 
But to contrast, she will rarely let things get to that point. Far more "dominion" over the situation.



> Introtims are not really keeping track of the world around them, but are focused on themselves, whereas extratims are following and studying their environment at the same time. Also, their attitude towards the extraverted function they are applying (especially their creative function) is more careless, as if they don't attach much importance to it and are just engaging in it for fun. When an extratim uses his or her leading function, there is a greater sense of purpose, awareness, and urgency. The extratim has the intention of actually affecting others with his leading function, whereas an introtim using his or her creative function seems to be just playing around for personal needs or enjoyment.


The [Ex-]Socionist: Introverted Extratims and Extraverted Introtims

Above paragraph was VERY true for the differences between me and her.

Thought about mirrors: Maybe Introtim-xE types are more likely to be seen as reckless, at least compared to their Extrotim counterparts. 
And Extrotim-xI types are more likely to be seen as self-contained and aloof. Introverted Extrotims seem to reflect the stereotype of Introverts a little more than the others anyway.


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

I'm starting to be pretty sure I'm EIE (I'm too much of a drama queen to be IEI ) but to be honest now I'm confused about the subtypes of that. I thought I'm definitely feeling dominant but I'm not sure anymore. To be honest my feelings and behaviour changes so much depending of the situation (aka my mood and the person I'm trying to please/make an impression for) that it's kind of hard to tell what's the "normal" me. 

I actually tried to make a video where I tried to be "the normal me" so I could show it here so you guys could judge which subtype I'm more like but somehow I ended up making two videos and they look like there's two different people talking. What is my life.


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

Straystuff said:


> I'm starting to be pretty sure I'm EIE (I'm too much of a drama queen to be IEI ) but to be honest now I'm confused about the subtypes of that. I thought I'm definitely feeling dominant but I'm not sure anymore. To be honest my feelings and behaviour changes so much depending of the situation (aka my mood and the person I'm trying to please/make an impression for) that it's kind of hard to tell what's the "normal" me.
> 
> I actually tried to make a video where I tried to be "the normal me" so I could show it here so you guys could judge which subtype I'm more like but somehow I ended up making two videos and they look like there's two different people talking. What is my life.


What made you confused between IEI-Fe and EIE? I know they are pretty similar. I'm curious if a certain description really popped out to you from IEI, enough to throw you off. And maybe something about EIE that really _didn't _fit, enough to consider a certain type.

The DCNH subtypes can point to a more than usual focus on a particular IM (compared to Model A anyway). Maybe not necessarily to its "skill of assimilation", but to focus on information of that specific kind -> 
IEI has higher Ti and Ni than EIE. Based on only that, I would take a look at Normalizing (TiFi with Ni) Gulenko's Descriptions of the DCNH Subtypes

Btw I still don't know if I grasp DCNH. Second opinions are better.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Straystuff said:


> I actually tried to make a video where I tried to be "the normal me" so I could show it here so you guys could judge which subtype I'm more like but somehow I ended up making two videos and they look like there's two different people talking. What is my life.


Well tbh _that _​could be interesting to see, if they're really that different.


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

Schweeeeks said:


> What made you confused between IEI-Fe and EIE? I know they are pretty similar. I'm curious if a certain description really popped out to you from IEI, enough to throw you off. And maybe something about EIE that really _didn't _fit, enough to consider a certain type.
> 
> The DCNH subtypes can point to a more than usual focus on a particular IM (compared to Model A anyway). Maybe not necessarily to its "skill of assimilation", but to focus on information of that specific kind ->
> IEI has higher Ti and Ni than EIE. Based on only that, I would take a look at Normalizing (TiFi with Ni) Gulenko's Descriptions of the DCNH Subtypes
> ...


The whole EIE or IEI -thing has been a problem for me from the beginning since I think both types simutaneously fit me and not. IEI's are me but maybe too "toned down". EIE's are me but too, err, megalomaniacs  I feel too vague to be one of them at times.

What made me confused at the first place were these EIE IEI . I think I'm both of the Fe -types there. The IEI -Fe -subtype description there is very much me, better discription than any other that I've seen. The only thing that I'm not sure of is the "soft" -part since I might have a stronger presense maybe? The EIE description in there is also me especially when I have a more nervous period going on. So yeah. Idk.

The Reinin dichotomes table kind of confused me more since again I feel I can be both of the options in most cases. The only ones I know for sure are that I'm a negativist and that I care more about the result than about the prosess (a contradiction there again).

But yeah. I watched some videos from here to see which type I'm more like and I think I might have a face and mannerism of an EIE. However it sucks that there's so few examples of EIE -Fe females, and they are kind of too similar (Theron and Heigl...), so much more variety when it comes to guys :/ Then again I'm not really sure of how I thick 'cause I usually read people really well and I see the differences between the two types in those videos but I'm not sure how _I_ thick. It's really hard for me to see me when I can't actually _see_ me objectively (does this even make sense). Hence the videos I made but I'm so tense in those that I can't really tell anything about them. I figured I could make a video with someone later on so I wouldn't focus too much on how I act so I'd maybe be more natural? 

...Sorry about the life story there  Anyway, what tipped me off is the strong presence of EIE's that some people mentioned. I guess I tend to create moods and I know that when I'm sad etc I try to tone myself down so the feeling won't become contagious. I'm not always like that tho since I do have a tendency to laugh my feelings off, but it's still something I do at times. So yeah. Maybe EIE.

In the end I thought I'd mention that maybe my Enneagram type (It's a strong 6, which is uncommon for EIE's apparently) and my nationality (I'm a Finn, and here showing strong emotions -or just emotions- is a bit frouned upon) might have an effec on how I act.

Ps, I think I think too much and make too big deal out of this so umm sorry that I'm dumb like this and thanks for taking this so seriously it's nice


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

Kink said:


> Well tbh _that _​could be interesting to see, if they're really that different.


Ahahaha I might be too embarrassed to do that since they are basically the same video about same things but in one I'm slamming HAPPY AND DUMB! in your face and in the other one I seem kind of bored and annoyed by the world. And then there's the panic behind my eyes in both vids..... it's not pretty believe me


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

Descriptions are just one possible visualization of the type. I'm not sure it's set in stone really. May not be the best standard to go by. 

Could Role function be helpful? For example, one of my EIE friends almost seem to have a blindspot for what their body is telling them. They can push themselves and find out way later the hard way. Aka no sleep, lets party all night long, wooo people, ok more obligations to people, etc:. 
When they are not feeling well, since they have low usage of their Ti DS (which would be the better balancer), they Te stress and worry about the efficiency of their lives. Sometimes try cramming even MORE into their schedules in an attempt to "reconcile" this weird, off feeling inside of them.

In comparison, I usually start listening to my body TOO much. I go "uh oh....maybe I'm not eating right....but that cereal is so good for me, hm, guess i was wrong?....well, maybe I didn't sleep enough....Ok, I'll start exercising more.....uhhhhh maybe it has to be a specific kind of exercise...." Same with ILI I know.

It's basically an awkward balancer (not SUPPOSED to be the counterpart to your base), but in some instances it can be easier to conjure up instead of DS. Once you overall feel happier, you forget about whatever Role thing you were doing.



Straystuff said:


> The Reinin dichotomes table kind of confused me more since again I feel I can be both of the options in most cases. The only ones I know for sure are that I'm a negativist and that I care more about the result than about the prosess (a contradiction there again).


Do you play LoL? I found this helpful in understanding result/process better. I'm actually guilty of what he mentioned lol.

* *







-Ephemeral- said:


> *Process:*
> Focusing on the process of something, being involved in the details. Interest to see how a certain chain of events unfold from start to finish.
> 
> *Tactical:*
> ...







@_AST_ Have you noticed any particular sharp contrasts between your EIE and IEIs?


----------



## AST (Oct 1, 2013)

@Schweeeeks

My EIE is an Ni subtype. Is that going to throw things off?


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

AST said:


> @_Schweeeeks_
> 
> My EIE is an Ni subtype. Is that going to throw things off?


Maybe. The more ideas we have, the better?


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

Schweeeeks said:


> Could Role function be helpful? For example, one of my EIE friends almost seem to have a blindspot for what their body is telling them. They can push themselves and find out way later the hard way. Aka no sleep, lets party all night long, wooo people, ok more obligations to people, etc:.
> When they are not feeling well, since they have low usage of their Ti DS (which would be the better balancer), they Te stress and worry about the efficiency of their lives. Sometimes try cramming even MORE into their schedules in an attempt to "reconcile" this weird, off feeling inside of them.
> 
> In comparison, I usually start listening to my body TOO much. I go "uh oh....maybe I'm not eating right....but that cereal is so good for me, hm, guess i was wrong?....well, maybe I didn't sleep enough....Ok, I'll start exercising more.....uhhhhh maybe it has to be a specific kind of exercise...." Same with ILI I know.


I think in that situation I think more like you do aka think all the possible reasons and so forth find information etc. But umm, I often end up doing the "wooo people" -thing anyway when I get bored 'cause I'm stupid like that.



Schweeeeks said:


> Do you play LoL? I found this helpful in understanding result/process better. I'm actually guilty of what he mentioned lol.


Never played lol 'cause I'm pretty sure I would suck at multiplayers. I played wow once with my friend and it ended up in me doing my own thing (collecting flowers so I would ace herbalism asap.. plus flowers, pretty) while my ESTP friend killed anything that came near me while whining how utterly boring I was. So yeah. No multiplayers for me.

If I tried playing lol I'm pretty sure it would be like being in the army: I would do what was required of me in that very moment and what I would think was the best for the team. I see myself doing rash desicions ("shit that tower is gone if I don't go now I'M GOING TO GO OKAY GUYS" but also sticking to the plan if there is one. So umm. Idk.

I don't know if this helps but when it comes to games I like kind of slow-paced rpg's where the world is moderately free and I can just hang around and do quests and gain smaller achievements while the main story goes on (Baldur's Gate, Final Fantasy series). I like the idea of perfect game. And loading 'cause I suck 

EDIT. It's kind of like I want to have a strategy but I'm more than ok at being spontaneous inside it. Eg. if I'm planning a trip I like to know every detail how things are going to happen, but even while planning I know that most of my plans are going to change drastically and actually that's the fun part of it.


----------



## AST (Oct 1, 2013)

Schweeeeks said:


> Maybe. The more ideas we have, the better?


Alright. I'm going to get an answer from her, in her own words, as well, and then post them both.


Edit: Here they are

"I don't have a global vision. If you get an Ni dom talking i've found that there is a certain thing they want for a county, for a state, country, world, their school, church, etc. It can be a good thing, bad thing, or something they have to offer, but it's still "something" for "the world in general." I'm not like that. I have something I want for a person. Or for the people surrounding me. I sense a need in myself or those around me (it doesn't necesarrily have to be someone I'm close with) and I start thinking about how I can reach that goal. It's a case of using Ni to meet a need or want instead of using Fe to reach the end of a huge plan. The plan isn't the point. It's a means to an end. I think what I'm trying to say is that I am individually oriented and every Ni-dom I meet, whether they're an IEI or ILI, has a vision they're working towards something that's supposedly good for the collective." - My EIE

That's probably the best way to clarify the difference, to be honest. Everything else seems to be more a matter of degree. EIE is more "forceful" or forward in their expression of Fe compared to the more restrained IEI. IEI is a bit more reserved and introspective, etc.


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

AST said:


> "I don't have a global vision. If you get an Ni dom talking i've found that there is a certain thing they want for a county, for a state, country, world, their school, church, etc. It can be a good thing, bad thing, or something they have to offer, but it's still "something" for "the world in general." I'm not like that. I have something I want for a person. Or for the people surrounding me. I sense a need in myself or those around me (it doesn't necesarrily have to be someone I'm close with) and I start thinking about how I can reach that goal. It's a case of using Ni to meet a need or want instead of using Fe to reach the end of a huge plan. The plan isn't the point. It's a means to an end. I think what I'm trying to say is that I am individually oriented and every Ni-dom I meet, whether they're an IEI or ILI, has a vision they're working towards something that's supposedly good for the collective." - My EIE


.....Er. Well said. It's about people close to you, not about some big plan you can't reach during this life time.

But it's weird, I've read so many descriptions were EIE's are the ones that think big like Ni -doms seem to in this example? This has been one of the things that made me second-quess my type in the first place tbh


----------



## AST (Oct 1, 2013)

Straystuff said:


> .....Er. Well said. It's about people close to you, not about some big plan you can't reach during this life time.
> 
> But it's weird, I've read so many descriptions were EIE's are the ones that think big like Ni -doms seem to in this example? This has been one of the things that made me second-quess my type in the first place tbh


Are you familiar with Model A?


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

AST said:


> Are you familiar with Model A?


I'm not?


----------



## AST (Oct 1, 2013)

Straystuff said:


> I'm not?


Functions - Wikisocion

Read this. What my wife was essentially was describing was how EIE and IEI differ based on their placement of Ni and Fe within Model A- IEI has Lead Ni with Creative Fe and EIE has lead Fe with Creative Ni. This relates to how both patterns utilize those two information elements. The subtypes are more of a focus on a specific function, but that doesn't override the expression of each one within the context of Model A.

I'd like to clarify, also, that my wife is unsure if she's EIE or IEI at present... I am inclined to believe that EIE-Ni is her typing, but it isn't entirely decided. So take the previous quote with a grain of salt.


----------

